# Tortoise tongues!



## sulcata101 (Aug 7, 2013)

I thought it would be funny if everyone posted a picture of their tortoises tongues 
I'll start.


----------



## ascott (Aug 7, 2013)

What a great pic...at that angle...kind pervy...lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## bigred (Aug 10, 2013)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



GREAT PICTURE


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Is that a Galapagos tortoise?


----------



## Caboose (Aug 10, 2013)

My Sulcata Michelangelo[TURTLE]
and my RedFoot Raphael [TURTLE]


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Awww


----------



## nate.mann (Aug 10, 2013)

this is my little girl, shes a Russian tortoise, rescued.


----------



## MoireErin (Aug 10, 2013)

After taking over 60 shots, I finally got a few  I went with this one because it looks like MÃ©raddyn is saying "ERMAHGERD!! RADICCHIO!!" This is his favorite by the way  LOL


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Tortoise tongues are so cute! 


Oops this is the face I wanted lol


----------



## daveon (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## TJ1999 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry that its so blurry


----------



## ICUSleeping (Aug 12, 2013)

Zeus nom nom nom


----------



## lkwagner (Aug 12, 2013)

All great pics!!!! This would of been a fun theme for the monthly photo contest. 




Oh and my cat lol


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 12, 2013)

So cute!


----------

